
Bionic Body Armor: IBM Patents Bionic Armor That Gives Humans Ability To Dodge Bullets - epi0Bauqu
http://i.gizmodo.com/5152676/ibm-patents-bionic-armor-that-gives-humans-ability-to-dodge-bullets
======
radu_floricica
This is utterly impossible. To move the body with enough speed the energies
involved are huge. The initial acceleration would brake bones, and after that
you're left with a good part of the body moving at supersonic speeds. What do
you do with all this kinetic energy?

------
rgrieselhuber
The dude who tests that is going to have the worst case of whiplash.

Or die from gunshot wounds.

------
chaostheory
unfortunately given history, patenting an idea doesn't mean an intention to
implement the idea

